# Pentosin PentoSpeed 0w-30



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

ECSTunning is carrying this now. Does anybody have any experience with it?


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Pentosin PentoSpeed 0w-30 (The Kilted Yaksman)*

Great stuff. I would use it. Smooth and quiet running. Good power.
I love this oil.


----------



## kapium (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Pentosin PentoSpeed 0w-30 (The Kilted Yaksman)*

I use it in my C32 AMG and SRT-6 Crossfire (same engine). Great oil, I used to use the Pento High Performance in my VR6, although I may have switched to this stuff with that car too. It's a lot cheaper at: http://www.partsquick.com/Prod...82564
Only $32, no tax and free shipping.


_Modified by kapium at 3:38 PM 3-15-2009_


----------

